# NDI iPad black screen



## Auroraambria (Jun 7, 2020)

I have a Mac with the latest iOS. Downloaded NDI today.

Got a black screen on OBS 
display.
Audio works for iPad in OBS, just video is out.
To solve I:

Checked firewall for allowance
Checked Ethernet (turned off and on)
Made sure iPad and computer were on same WiFi 
Uninstalled and reinstalled OBS
(In OBS) made display fit to screen. 

Looking for troubleshooting ideas. Please help.


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 7, 2020)

Have you installed the giant list of pieces required for NDI?  I just wrote up some install docs for folks at my church, so I happen to have the list handy.

OBS studio, obviously
obs-ndi plug-in
NDI Mac runtime
libNDI

Usually people miss that last one, and they get a black screen.


----------



## Auroraambria (Jun 7, 2020)

I’m not sure about those. I’ll check today. Thank you! Very grateful for your help!


----------



## Israel4c (Jun 9, 2020)

Change iPad setting allow camera in NDI. Then it will work.


----------



## Sanford Lewis (Jun 15, 2020)

Mine was working fine and then it suddenly stopped functioning today. iPad  is listed as a video display device but it shows up blank in OBS.


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 30, 2020)

Some other things to try:

1.  Delete the iOS app you're using to send video and reinstall.  (Reboot the iOS device, too, if you haven't already, particularly if you're trying to share the screen, as opposed to using the iOS device's camera.)
2.  Make sure you haven't turned on any sort of firewall that might be blocking the traffic.
3.  Make sure your network cable is working (you *are* using hardwired Ethernet on that cell phone, right?)
4.  Install Sienna NDI Monitor on the Mac.  Unlike the official NDI tools from Newtek, Sienna's video monitor app is a self-contained bundle with all the libraries that it needs, so if it sees your device, then the device is fine and the network is fine, and the problem is with the NDI installation on your computer.  If it does *not* see the device or can't get video from it, the problem is with the device or your network connection.


----------



## beyonder (Aug 31, 2020)

Did you install an application called NDI Virtual Port? Check your macs application folder.


----------

